

Why did US weapon manufacturers choose a startup from Lithuania? - domip
http://www.eylean.com/blog/2014/07/why-did-us-weapon-manufacturers-choose-a-startup-from-lithuania/?utm_source=blog&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=DM31

======
VidasV
On premises solutions are returning back?

